# Average Price for mahine polishing



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all, im just trying to find out a rough average price for what a profesional would charge for a full car swirl/defect correction? i would say for a car from 206 size to mondeo/focus size

All your input will be grately appreciated

Scott:buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Scott :wave:

Where are you?

Why not hop along to the supporters page and ask the nearest pro to you for a quote.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha not this again. This thread will probably get closed soon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

A finger in the air figure would be £200 - £300 might as well get the full job done wouldnt cost a huge amount more.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its hartlepool


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DW official supporters list


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

£250-£1k


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Herby said:


> Haha not this again. This thread will probably get closed soon


Just what I was thinking...

OP, maybe best to see the previous can o' worms

:thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

For the people who give me a rough guide as an answer, many thanks - as for the other people...if your going ot be sarcastic and unconstructive then dont post at all! Not all of us have 2500 posts history and dont sit on here all the time!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

scottmmw said:


> For the people who give me a rough guide as an answer, many thanks - as for the other people...if your going ot be sarcastic and unconstructive then dont post at all! Not all of us have 2500 posts history and dont sit on here all the time!


Excuse me

Less of that nasty attitude might help you mate

If you think you can come here asking for advice and talk that rubbish then maybe sit back chill then think again

No-one has been nasty to you so why come it back on a public forum.

Winds me right up :devil:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I fear the predictions are going to come true quicker that many of us thought.

Scott, folk are only alerting you to the fact that many of these threads tend to get closed due to arguements breaking out. Don't be surprised if this one goes the same way. Nobody is being unhelpful IMHO


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

best see who is local to you mate and contact them directly.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

im not getting at anyone and i cant understand all the points stated, but the title of the post is a rough price and thats all im asking for - i didnt post a thread saying lets try and get it closed.
im only looking for bit of advice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Right, there's no reason why this thread can't be discussed in a civil manner.

If it fails to do so, then you'll see our new tactic in dealing with it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

scottmmw said:


> im not getting at anyone and i cant understand all the points stated, but the title of the post is a rough price and thats all im asking for - i didnt post a thread saying lets try and get it closed.
> im only looking for bit of advice


What it really comes down to is that detailers don't really like posting what they charge on the forum hence why people are saying it's probably best to contact someone in your neighbourhood direct. There have been many similar threads in the past and one by one they tend to get closed by the mods because of arguements.

To answer your question - there are many factors which dictate how much your detail will cost. Therefor a figure of between £150 to £1000 is entirely possible. Best ring up a few and check back though their posts in the Studio to see examples of their work.

*EDIT* Got your post in first Viper. Wasn't trying to keep things going.

Dougie


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

I would suggest checking in the Studio section, find someone local to you and make a quick call or drop someone an email. 

My primary concern wouldnt always be price it would be reputation and making checks like relevant liability insurance is in place. 

Good Luck

DWC


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Pros will charge around 200-300 per day 1-4 days depends what you want need doing and how far your looking to take it. (thats a guide not what we as a company may quote or charge)


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for your help, i can entirely understand why pro's wont post prices as it is personal business.
The reason i am asking is becasue a few people want me to machine there cars and have been asking for a price but i dont like setting a price as i feel im being cheeky and will prob do it for 20quid in the end!


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

just charge them 200 sheets per day telling them what they will get for their money, if they dont want to pay dont do the work. Simples 

Explain costs of products used, and your time isnt cheap

Lets just assume you do 10 hours on the car (minimum) per day given the current daylight hours we have to work with..
at £200 per day that works out at £20 per hour, 

Then deduct the cost for power, water, insurance and products used then whatever else is left is what your actually charging them for your labour alone. :detailer:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

scottmmw said:


> thanks for your help, i can entirely understand why pro's wont post prices as it is personal business.
> The reason i am asking is becasue a few people want me to machine there cars and have been asking for a price but i dont like setting a price as i feel im being cheeky and will prob do it for 20quid in the end!


Not having a go, but you are asking pro's what they would charge so you can charge accordingly?

Unless you have the experience, knowledge of products and the insurance, you may be getting in deeper then you realise.

Not a dig, but if you are not clued up it could get expensive for you if you make a mistake.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

scottmmw said:


> thanks for your help, i can entirely understand why pro's wont post prices as it is personal business.
> The reason i am asking is becasue a few people want me to machine there cars and have been asking for a price but i dont like setting a price as i feel im being cheeky and will prob do it for 20quid in the end!


:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^

+1

:wall:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

its mainl mates and they've accepted that if i go crazy then its there fault - i wouldnt do it for anyone i didnt know - not at all


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

scottmmw said:


> its mainl mates and they've accepted that if i go crazy then its there fault - i wouldnt do it for anyone i didnt know - not at all


Have you got a PDG to measure the paint?

I would not go near a car with a polisher without one now....mates or no mates, they will be pi$$ed if you go through the clear coat!!!

Don't want you to miss out on a few beer tokens! 

:thumb:


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

scottmmw said:


> its mainl mates and they've accepted that if i go crazy then its there fault - i wouldnt do it for anyone i didnt know - not at all


If it's for a mate I usually tell them that I need £X to cover my products and a few quid for beer and you'll usually get a nice wee surprise  Don't forget that if you do a good job they will tell others about how good you are so you get free advertising and a bit of cash, everyone's a winner.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

KennyC said:


> If it's for a mate I usually tell them that I need £X to cover my products and a few quid for beer and you'll usually get a nice wee surprise  Don't forget that if you do a good job they will tell others about how good you are so you get free advertising and a bit of cash, everyone's a winner.


thats what i will probably do, thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think pro rates are relevant at all with what your looking to do. Charge what you like but i dont feel you can justify the prices that professional detailing outfits charge with out equal experience, knowledge, insurances, equipment and products.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

i wouldnt charge anywhere near them, if it was half the price i would be lucky!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What kit do you have Scott?

And what cars have your mates got out of interest ?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

To hell with it, I'll jump in here too.

As a guide, I'm doing a correction at the weekend on a swirly MX-5, no real RDS, just lost of swirls, looking at £350 for that. 

But, each car & job should be priced on it's merits. AND a pro will carry PLI etc.

No problem in stating my prices as there are guides on my website anyway.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

What I'd charge for a mates car would greatly depend on the state of the paintwork to begin with. Put it this way, I wouldn't spend 2-3 days doing major paint correction for £50 even for a very close friend! Work out how many days/hours you'll be spending on the car then come up with an amount of money that suits you and your mate.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> each car & job should be priced on it's merits.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah, i have to make it worth while doing it - the price will merit the time spent on it.

Ive a da and will be using a mix of menz polishes with menz/sonus pads. I will then ask which products they want me to use after which will prob depend on how much id ask for.

The cars only have light swirling on them, there is blue 206gti, purple astra convertible, silver monde and blue focus st


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

What about insurance?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

read this post initially and guessed exactly where it was going.

It wasnt an enquiry about how much a pro charges, but how much you should charge to machine polish cars.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> It wasnt an enquiry about how much a pro charges, but how much you should charge to machine polish cars.


Good spot that man.

In which case, somebodt should pay the supporters fee!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> What about insurance?


So are you still detailing


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

no, it was an enquiry as i was curious as to what prices are like!

as for insurance i have none and my mates have already accepted that fact - i wouldnt do for some random


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> So are you still detailing


Yes, on a much reduced level currently though.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

scottmmw said:


> as for insurance i have none and my mates have already accepted that fact - i wouldnt do for some random


Until it goes wrong and they want you to pay to get it fixed.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Until it goes wrong and they want you to pay to get it fixed.


yeah i can understand that but i dont have mates what would do that, there accepting the risk and having it done for a fraction of the price


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

scottmmw said:


> yeah i can understand that but i dont have mates what would do that.....


Until the car is damaged that is.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Just out of interest, what sort of cover is needed in this instance..?

Public Liability to cover the obvious, but what title does 'insuring against mistakes when polishing a car' come under..?


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Just out of interest, what sort of cover is needed in this instance..?
> 
> Public Liability to cover the obvious, but what title does 'insuring against mistakes when polishing a car' come under..?


This company advertises on here (a banner in someones sig iirc)

http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

you may have mates that would do that but mine wouldnt - and if they did they wouldnt be called mates

out of interest have you ever machined anyone's car without insurance - i believe alot on here will of


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

scottmmw said:


> you may have mates that would do that but mine wouldnt


Nope, as I wouldn't work on a friends car uninsured as if I damaged it I'd feel obliged to repair it.



scottmmw said:


> out of interest have you ever machined anyone's car without insurance - i believe alot on here will of


No, never.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

scottmmw said:


> you may have mates that would do that but mine wouldnt - and if they did they wouldnt be called mates
> 
> out of interest have you ever machined anyone's car without insurance - i believe alot on here will of


I don't think you could be called a mate to start polishing their car without insurance knowing full well the damage you could cause.... or at the very least have a PDG.....which I am guessing you don't have either (or you have just chose to ignore my earlier question).....

As I have said, that's just me....but I would not like to damage my mates P & J....

:thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Just out of interest, what sort of cover is needed in this instance..?
> 
> Public Liability to cover the obvious, but what title does 'insuring against mistakes when polishing a car' come under..?


You can take out an "Items worked on" policy which covers you against accidental damage.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep liability and items worked upon, it gets alot more complicated once you have a workshop and there is more than one of you, add road risks to that and your looking at a big premium per year.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

KennyC said:


> This company advertises on here (a banner in someones sig iirc)
> 
> http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/


That would be me then 

To be honest, the difficulty lies in as much that Public Liability policies generally cater for businesses, not for hobbies.

I'm not totally clued up on the reasons behind it, but i guess it will be to with where the Legal Liabilities lie under contract law etc. If you pay someone to detail your car, there is no dispute as to liability if they were to damage your car. If you do as it as hobby for a mate, then there are different issues.

Whilst a Household Contents policy provides you with a personal liability (ie if you slice a ball on a golf course and it lands on someones car in the car park), the Liability section generally excludes anything in your custody or control, so i doubt you will get the cover needed for detailing.

If there was enough demand, there may be movement with the Insurers and we may well be able to talk to them about covering hobby detailing, but to be honest, i can't see someone wanting to pay £400+ for the cover and then have to find another £500 excess if they aren't cleaning car for profit.

Of course if you are charging to clean them and to make a profit, then you should have a business registered accordingly and then arranging cover would be no problem. :thumb:


----------

